# Very confused?????



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey there all, Was in a shop today and it had a Red Stripe Outcross Leopard Gecko and on it's tank it said it's 100% het for raptor and 100% het for eclipse is this possible?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> Hey there all, Was in a shop today and it had a Red Stripe Outcross Leopard Gecko and on it's tank it said it's 100% het for raptor and 100% het for eclipse is this possible?


never even heard of that... and i dont think so... but wait till soemoen clever comes on!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

graham says....

ignore the 100% 

its het for blah and blah..

but he says he may be wrong!! lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ah thanks freeky

anyone else any ideas pweeeeeeeeese?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Red stripe outcross means it was just bred out of it's line.To get good red stripe leo you breed red stripe X red stripe.But if you breed a red stripe X jungle'etc this is referd to by some as a outcross.So if you breed a line bred trait out of it strain that is a outcross.But this leo will be a morph in it's own right most liky a standed stripe or a jungle'etc'etc.The het RAPTOR this mean it is 100% het for albino and eclipse it will also be carring the line bred traits for jungle/striped/reverse striped/patternless striped/tangerine)


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I believe that RAPTOR is the Albino version of Eclipse. So this gecko should be het for albino and RAPTOR/Eclipse.
If you bred it to an albino RAPTOR, you'll get some RAPTORS.
If you bred it to an Eclipse (not-albino with all black eyes) you'll get some Eclipses possibly het for albino.

The red stripe bit is just what it looks like.

I think!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

right so is it possible to be 100% for both het's? i get the outcross bit now just still a little confused on whether it can be 100% for both < crap at math> lol
oh..... does it mean that it has been bred using a 100% eclipse and 100% raptor mummy and daddy? would that not make it an eclipse x raptor <scratches head> this is far too confusing now lmao!!!

Thanks all,
cel x


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I think RAPTOR and Eclipse are the same thing, one is just the albino version.
So, if it is 100% Albino carrying 100% RAPTOR genes, that also means you can 100% breed a RAPTOR from it (with the right partner).
If you were to put it to an Eclipse, you should 100% be able to get Eclipses, but since the partner is not an albino, you won't get albinos (RAPTORS).

I guess (if I'm right of course!) that one parent would have been a RAPTOR (always albino) and the other a normal/red stripe/jungle (anything really) and so this leo carries the potential for albino and RAPTOR and Eclipse depending on your chosen partner for it.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Right just checked - RAPTOR is albino Eclipse, so what I'm nattering on about should be right!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

riiiiiiiiiight it's starting to click ith me now lmao...... i hate having to think about genetics lol i think i can sort of manage basic things bu nothing this complicated lmao 
Thanks for all your help,
cel x


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> right so is it possible to be 100% for both het's? i get the outcross bit now just still a little confused on whether it can be 100% for both < crap at math> lol
> oh..... does it mean that it has been bred using a 100% eclipse and 100% raptor mummy and daddy? would that not make it an eclipse x raptor <scratches head> this is far too confusing now lmao!!!
> 
> Thanks all,
> cel x


A RAPTOR is already by definition an Eclipse.

That's what makes the "*R*" bit of the *R*APTOR (an animal without the Eclipse eyes but that has everything else is just an APTOR).

And the only traits an animal can be het for are the Eclipse (AKA *R*uby eye in *R*APTOR) and the Albino (The *A* in *A*PTOR and R*A*PTOR). 

The Reverse Stripe (AKA "Tremper *P*atternless" - the *P* in A*P*TOR and RA*P*TOR) might be a recessive trait, but I'm not sure - it could be a linebred trait.

The *TOR* bit stands for *T*remper *OR*ange. And that IS a linebred trait.

So an animal that is "Het RAPTOR" is actually het Albino and Eclipse, and may show unusual patterns and enhanced orange colouring. 

Saying "Het RAPTOR and Eclipse" is redundant; if it had a RAPTOR parent, it's het eclipse anyway.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Woo! Thanks Ssthisto!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so basically what the shop had on it's tank is wrong? it was the 100% het for two things that first threw us lol 

anyway just to let you know it was a bonny leo, just couldn't quite manage to get the pennies together <or shall i say pounds lol>

Thank you all,
Cel x


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

They're not wrong, they're just stating things in a longer winded way than needed to make it sound better!
It is what they say though...
(as long as they're right on the red stripe bit of course!)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lol ok for clearing all that up for me lol, would like to have put the pic up but dont want to offend anyone who works there or may know the shop lol.

Thank you,
cel x


----------

